# Everybody read this



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Listen up folks, I need everyone in on this if your willing to fight for your rights at the dams. 

Let me start of by saying im not doing this specifically for me but for US. You all remember me logging HOURS AND HOURS of phone calls trying to get things straightened out at meldahl dam, and thanks to the fine folks in WV we came to a suitable agreement in my opinion. I was told by a fellow fisherman the other day that they were running ppl off again at meldahl EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE BELOW THE LONG LOCK WALL which according to the fine folks in WV was fine to fish as long as we stay below downstream of the wall. This was told to me a little over a month ago....... So today I decide to go fish meldahl. First thing I see is two boats at the mouth of bear creek and made me wonder if they had been run off. I started fishing at the 400 ft mark (downstream of the long wall)..... I fished for over an hour with no issues. Barge was locking through from up stream. Walls started to open, I motored over to ky side and waited patiently. not pushing my luck I wait for barge to get down to bear creek. idle back over drop trolling motor when I here the bull horn "that is a restricted fishing area, please move to below the creek". NOW MIND YOU I was told by WV over the phone that we aren't to be inside the locks fishing or beyond the buoy line so I motioned for the fellow to talk to me. NOPE, he just started at me like I was an alien with no intentions of giving me the time of day so that's exactly what I did for him. I continued fishing AND NOT BREAKING ANY RULES KEEP IN MIND. After a 5 minute stare down they left me alone. For all I know they may have written down my boat numbers. I really don't care. I did nothing wrong. They cannot just make up rules TO SUITE THEM. We as fisherman have rights. We all paid for our fishing license to fish OUR RIVER and as long as we are within the rules STATED BY THE BUOY LINE AND SIGN THAT SAIDS NO FISHING IN LOCK APPROACH then I don't see how they can tell us we cannot fish down stream of those POSTED rules. I was told by WV the lock approach is from the end of the long wall into the lock. Everybodys job has snags and I feel that they need to work with us even if it means they look out of there little office and have to look at boats down stream of the long wall.

My next point. Im not trying to condone folks breaking rules or laws but until they have something in wrighting that saids we cannot fish below that long wall I am not moving. I still have yet to see one stitch of logged rules that states exactly where the lock master has rights to tell us how far down stream we can fish. does he have authority to tell us we cannot fish from meldahl all the way to Cincinnati????? The barges are approaching from Cincinnati why not shut it down all the way to there mr lockmaster. IT SIMPLY INFURIATES ME that they are pulling rank or powertrip here. I was told by west Virginia that I would be told if anything changed down there and I never received that call. The reason they were willing to call me was because they knew I was the voice for all of us and that I would post on here if things changed. So as far as im concerned the phone call from west Virginia Stated the rules which is how I explained above. To stay downstream of buoy line and end of long lock wall and things would be fine and that's what I WILL CONTINUE TO DO If everyone else wants to let them tell you where you can and cant fish that's fine but I think its time to stand up for our rights here. I understand following the rules that are posted but to have to listen to made up rules is hideous!!!!!!!!! 

Here is what I need FROM ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone who is willing to make a phone call for this issue all I want you to do is log on and reply to this thread along with a list of names that you are going to have call about this issue. Im not going to post phone numbers yet but I want the folks to see how many ppl this is affecting and how many phone calls they will be getting.

For example. My name is Rob and I have about 20 ppl that I already know wanted the contact number....... There is 20 phone calls there going to have to deal with. I will be having Randy wash, dave bowley, ryan passet, casey dillashaw, van spencer, ryan develvous, dylon huron, casey whitney, alex spears, phil spears, zac spears, corey Delaney, tim Wilson, Kelly mays, ryan mays, ryan mason, brian Washington, and also a bunch of you folks that I only know by thread names. These are not made up names, these are all fishing buddies not including my fishing tourney friends and I know they will be calling to......... 

To WV, I applaud and very much LOVE the efforts that you have put into this issue In the past but since the fine folks at the dam have decided to go against the agreement made between themselves and you have forced me to do this. I will not be posting telephone numbers YET because I want to give you all time to see if you can resolve the issue WHICH YOU HAVE ALREADY RESOLVED FOR ALL OF US BUT THEY HAVE NOW TAKEN UPON THEMSELVES AT MELDAHL TO CHANGE TO MAKE THERE JOB EASIER. THIS IS NOT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE LIMITATIONS ON HOW FAR DOWNRIVER THEY CAN TAKE FROM US RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN HAS TO BE STOPPED. THE SIGN SAIDS NO FISHING IN LOCKS, THE BUOYS WE UNDERSTAND TO, BUT TO HAVE TO BE FORCED OUT OF AN AREA THAT IS NOT SIGNED OR BUOYD OFF IS WRONG AND WE FISHERMAN WILL BE CAUSING ONE HECK OF A COMOSSION IF IT IS NOT RECONCILED. I Especially feel bad for the officer that has tried his heart out to come to a reasonable solution and DID IN FACT GET ONE. You for one should be furious that your agreement with them was thrown to the wayside in a short time....... THIS IS SIMPLY A POWER TRIP, IM PULLING RANK......... 

Lets get cracking folks, far as Im concerned this is like a petition. If you don't fish meldahl particular this still applies. This goes for all the dams as far as im concerned. Things can be taken care of my numbers (You and I and ALL OF OUR FRIENDS)!!!!!!! 

For those of you that may not agree with me, I apologize in advance but we do have rights as recreational fisherman and need to step up to the plate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone wating to speak with me about this issue personally please pm me.....


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

What you went through sucks, but making a "phone call blitz" at this point might not be the best approach. I have a few questions:

(1) How long did you stay after being asked to leave? And, did you have any contact with law enforcement?

(2) Who asked you to leave?

(3) Exactly, what was said during your exchange with this person at Meldahl?

(4) Did you call your contact in WV?

catcrazed, I think a phone call to the WV office, with a calm-reasonable tone on your part, would be the next step. It sounds like someone who doesn't know what they ought to do told you to leave. No need to escalate the situation if one phone call solves the issue. Go straight to the authority, in this case, the WV office. If they have cooperated in the past, then why wouldn't they now?

And, if you stayed and nothing happened, that person either didn't call the Coast Guard, called and they didn't come, or they came after you left the area. Annoying people with phone calls won't solve anything. Trust me, please. 

Let us know what happens. I plan on fishing down there in a few weeks. And, I'll be happy to get involved if needed. I know just how to handle these things. 

Best,

~TH


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Crazed,
I'd be glad to make a call or 2 when I get back from Ky Lake if ya need some support on this. One thing I don't understand is why don't the Ohio or Ky DNR's get in here and help sort this thing out. It seems pretty unbelievable that they can block access for any part of the river they just happen to choose. I sure can't see Ohio allowing the blocking of fishing access like this if it were up on Lake Erie.
Send me some numbers if ya need me to make some calls.

cmax from the other site.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Rob, 
You can count on me & a couple of my friends to make the call. Did you catch anything down there today? Never going to be the same away from that wall.
Mark


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Trophy Hunter said:


> What you went through sucks, but making a "phone call blitz" at this point might not be the best approach. I have a few questions:
> 
> (1) How long did you stay after being asked to leave? And, did you have any contact with law enforcement?
> 
> ...


I stayed until next barge came then left. No contact with law enforcement. 

Nothing was said between the two of us because they wouldn't talk to me. They just talked to me from a bull horn but could easily see me waving them over to me but ignored me.

This happened today (easter) so obviously no I didn't contact wv.

As for contacting WV, TRUST ME THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM GOING TO DO...... There is a reason That I didn't put contact numbers up yet. I want WV to see how many ppl this is affecting. When I left today there were two other boats coming up river. They asked if I got ran out and I just said yes. One of them was from Indiana and drove 2hours to get there. He will be chiming in on this thread soon as I told him to look for this thread. I continued to ramp and when I was pulling out here he came back to the ramp wanting to know if there were any good lakes in the area because he just simply couldn't fish the current on the ky side. THIS IS THE KINDA STUFF IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!! That's BS that those guys had to leave but I see why they did. The fishable areas are current blown and close to unfishable........

Im not going to have the bombarded with calls. This was more a way for them to get on and see how many ppl this is affecting. 

Thunter, I was hoping you would chime in on this thread. Trust me I think your the voice of reason EVEN OVER ME, but you have to realize I feel like all the work I put forth and GOT THE ISSUE SOLVED was for nothing ALL BECAUSE OF SOME POWER HUNGRY group.

From what I heard from the fisherman the other day on my local lake was they kicked him out last week, took his boat number and said they would be calling WV on him if he repeats the offense but he was below the long lock wall so whats the offense???? Getting tired of it. It ruined several ppls trip today including mine and not one person got in the way of any barges or anything. I still think they need to hold to what the original rules were that were put into place and agreed upon and then GO AFTER THE OFFENDERS THAT DO SOMETHING WRONG! Not one person did anything remotely unsafe or got in the way of barges but still running ppl away??? As I said SOMEBODYS PULLING POWER RANK.........


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

kycreekboy said:


> Rob,
> You can count on me & a couple of my friends to make the call. Did you catch anything down there today? Never going to be the same away from that wall.
> Mark


Whats up Mark!! I knew you would be behind me on this one. Yes I did catch fish! And GOOD ONES!!! Guess where I caught them??? Ohio side where there kicking ppl out. I tried ky side. Just not near as fishable!!!!!! youd have to be using a 2oz head to think about keeping contact!

Mark, anyone who fishes meldahl understands that without having that ohio side with the wall creating the current break, you may as well not even show up and guess what....... THATS EXACTLY WHAT THE MELDAHL FOLKS WANT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Think about it like this folks.... I fished last easter also and there were TONS of ppl fishing that morning. Today, just a handful. Fisherman are getting run off and decide not to come back because they know that its the OHIO side or nothing!!!!! I know that the ky side can be fished but not when the river is the way it is right now. When the river is calm pool yes you can fish ky side but not when conditions are the way they have been the last 2 months!!!!! We need that Ohio side!!!!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

All because of the Ohio side!!!!!!!!! I caught lots of little ones. All these I tossed back after the pictures. Had to hurry home to Easter functions....

Only fished a few hours. ran out of 3 dozen minnows pretty quick.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll call if needed to.

You might get you a marine radio. I forget the channel, but the lockmaster is on one of them. I think there are phone numbers for them as well. Maybe next time, take it up with them directly? Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

I Fish said:


> I'll call if needed to.
> 
> You might get you a marine radio. I forget the channel, but the lockmaster is on one of them. I think there are phone numbers for them as well. Maybe next time, take it up with them directly? Just a thought. Good luck!


All your ideas are GREAT ideas, but lets face it..... The lockmaster already has his mind made up............ I wish they were willing to work with us directly but the only way things were taken care of before was to go higher up............


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey C.C. text me the number, I am all in.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You would have a more profound effect if each of you take the time to write a letter to WV and Cory Ohi0. Send the letter as return receipt guaranteed.
A number of undocumented phone calls might only irritate someone that would respond to a stack of documented mail.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

OKAY, guess what! I made that phone call this morning. I left a message for the officer and then called directly to the chief of operations. Told him what was going on and he saids "I thought we had already resolved this?". I told him yes sir you all did and I thank you very much for that but the folks at meldahl are right back to taking another 1/2 mile stretch of river from us on the ohio side. He saids he was not aware of this as they had already made an agreement. THIS PRETTY MUCH TELLS ME that meldahl personel has decided to just do things how they want....... 

He will be getting back ahold of me with a new solution soon he saids. 

On the other hand, I think I acted with this thread on a wrong "LIGHT". those of you that would be willing to call please keep posting but I should have gone about this differently. To threaten sticking phone numbers on an open bored was wrong. Especially the phone numbers of the folks that have work very hard to help us recreational fisherman. I wish I could go back and reword my whole first post but to late now. Everyone understand I will not be posting any phone numbers on this forum.............. 

If WV Folks do in fact read this thread please understand why my mind told me to GO ABOVE THEM.... Its the only way we can get any results and THATS WHY I WENT THE ROUTE THAT I DID......... To WV Im sorry for that.

BUT as for the fisherman please keep signing up on here to show your support and that you want results.......... Thank you all very much.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Aren't these dams controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers ?


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Whaler said:


> Aren't these dams controlled by the Army Corps of Engineers ?


Yes they are and that's who has helped in the past but the head of all the operations of all the dams is based out of Huntington WV which is who helped us come to a REASONABLE solution in the past..........


----------



## HookumDoc (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in there Crazed probably got dozen or so folks that will give them a call if thats what it comes down to.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

We need a piece of legislation similar to what KY is trying to get passed for the Cumberland River shed.....

Did anyone who reached out to State Rep John Becker get a response? I did not.

I wonder if it would be worth pursuing the issue with Senator Portman? He touts himself as an outdoorsman.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just like most of us on here I feel like I have something personally at stake,hate someone taking something from us just because they can, kind of like a bully. I deal with public every day and it gets tiring but it's my job if the lock master is so disgruntled about dealing with us then guess what go get a new job! If we are not creating unsafe situations then he has no right bullying us around. Needless to say you have my support.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Keep up the good work Robin. You got my number if ya need my support

cmax


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

GUESS WHAT BOYS!!!! SLAM DUNK FOR US........ i got ahold of chief of oper. Today in wv and told him what was going on ... he saids "i thought we already resolved this issue?" I said you did but they at meldahl have taken it upon themselves to disreguard the agreement..... he said he would call me back.... he called back and saids there was a miscommunication error or something but that we are good to fish ohio side but not upstream of the end of the wall. Once again folks lets not push the issue on that boundary... preserve what we have been granted!!!! Also, when a barge is coming in start getting out of the way in ample time just to show the captains some respect.... we all need to respect eachother for this to work!!!!! I THANK ALL OF YOU FOR BEING SUPPORTIVE AND PLEASE KEEP PPL EDUCATED DOWN THERE IF YOU SEE THEM DOING SOMETHING QUESTIONABLE!!!!


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

That's great news cc I am going Friday and had already just accepted fishing at bear creek or the ky side, and what you said about not pushing the boundaries and informing other fisherman is very important, there will folks that don't have any idea of the boundaries or of any agreements made for that matter and respectably educating them (no need to be rude) is the only way we are all going to keep the peace, thanks for all the info and hard work.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Slyfly76 said:


> That's great news cc I am going Friday and had already just accepted fishing at bear creek or the ky side, and what you said about not pushing the boundaries and informing other fisherman is very important, there will folks that don't have any idea of the boundaries or of any agreements made for that matter and respectably educating them (no need to be rude) is the only way we are all going to keep the peace, thanks for all the info and hard work.


That's correct, we all need to let folks know what the rules are if they begin to break them. Just as you said, don't really have to be rude to anyone but we have to do what we have to do. If we try to educate folks and they get pissed that we said something just be calm and let them know what the situation is. What folks HAVE TO REMEMBER AND KNOW is that WV DOES IN FACT HAVE THE AUTHORITY TO TAKE THE OHIO SIDE FROM US ALL THE WAY TO THE ARRIVAL POINT SIGN. So we have to do what we have to do!!!!!!!!!!! I don't really like that they have that authority but they at this point and time are trying to be supportive of us...


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

I know the Kentucky side can produce! Is there any decent spots from the end of the wall too bear creek?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Crafty One! said:


> I know the Kentucky side can produce! Is there any decent spots from the end of the wall too bear creek?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes Ky side can but NOT WHEN CURRENT IS RIPPIN........ We NEED the Ohio side for when current is raging because the long wall creates current break. yes that is all good on ohio side. Ill never forget the day I met Watergate down there. We fished our asses off and could swear fish just weren't biting and about half way between the long lock wall and bear creek BOOM!!! We crushed fish that day. Sometimes when there "not bitin" we just haven't found them yet!


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

Steve Rhein
Rich Barker
Tom Fergusen
Kyle Rhein
Harry Brown
Damien Weller
Tim Molique
Kenny Martin


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the dedication on this. We all owe you a bit of gratitude. 

I am going to try and get down there on Saturday.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

larryfish said:


> Thanks for the dedication on this. We all owe you a bit of gratitude.
> 
> I am going to try and get down there on Saturday.


Well larryfish howd ya do?????

I was there Friday, had a good time with a few buddies. Caught lots of sauger but most were little dudes. 

had to ask some fellas to please respect the boundaries and explained what was going on. 2 boats were a okay with it and were glad I said something. The other boat I asked was just one of those....... Didn't listen, went beyond the "do not enter" buoys on the ky side (by a bunch) and pushed limits up in the approach. Guess all we can do is what we can do with ppl like that. 

Wish we had a solution to this. Honestly, the folks from WV are sending me an arial map of the dam and the "restricted areas" will be highlighted. I thought about "out of my pocket" paying for a sign to be installed at the ramp below the dam. Ive thought a lot about this and am going to talk to the township about it. Cant imagine a large professional sign with a diagram of "off limits area" can be ignored and if so snap a picture and send it to dnr............. I can tell ya, with idiots like I dealt with the other day its no wonder they get pissy with some of the fisherman...........


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Several posts trimmed out to bring the thread back on track.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

